# [DBUS / *Kit] Automount après mise à jour [Résolu]

## engil

Bonsoir à tous,

bon j'espère que la question n'a pas été posée récemment ... je me retrouve avec encore le même problème après un emerge @world, je ne peux plus monter automatiquement mes périphériques USB dans pcmanfm, en tant qu'utilisateur.

Evidemment ça fonctionne en root, mais bon ...

Donc, après branchement d'une clé USB, lorsque j'essaie d'accéder à ma clé dans pcmanfm, j'ai une chouette popup "Not Authorized" ... 

Je me rend compte que j'ai toujours ce problème, surement après une mise à jour de dbus / *kit, d'habitude je trouve une solution, mais j'aimerais un peu comprendre ... et la en l'occurence j'ai pas trouvé   :Very Happy: 

```

laptoo engil # eix -Ic sys-apps/dbus

[I] sys-apps/dbus (1.4.16-r2@11/01/2012): A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

laptoo engil # eix -Ic *kit

[I] app-portage/gentoolkit (0.3.0.4-r5@11/01/2012): Collection of administration scripts for Gentoo

[I] dev-java/javatoolkit (0.3.0-r6@07/07/2011): Collection of Gentoo-specific tools for Java

[I] sys-auth/consolekit (0.4.5-r2@29/10/2011): Framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions and seats.

[I] sys-auth/polkit (0.104@11/01/2012): Policy framework for controlling privileges for system-wide services

laptoo engil # eix -Ic udev

[I] sys-fs/udev (171-r5@11/01/2012): Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

```

engil@laptoo ~ $ ck-list-sessions 

Session3:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-02-03T20:49:10.736495Z'

   login-session-id = '11'

Session2:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = TRUE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-02-03T20:49:10.652611Z'

   login-session-id = '11'

Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat2'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-02-03T20:49:10.557942Z'

   login-session-id = '11'

```

Voilà voilà, du coup je suis comme un gros jambon, alors pliz help  :Smile: 

Edit : résolu => @les frenchies sur la 5 (La 5 sur la TNT) => ya du lourd à la télé !!!

Pour les familiers d'OTW => French Will Rule The World && f*** the OTW  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

Au hasard, il y a eu un changement dans la gestion de l'ouverture de session : http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_0a3288e5f3ae17be44abc4185c8c0632.xml

Donc la question qui vient : avec quoi tu ouvres ta session X ?  :Smile: 

----------

## engil

Damned, j'ai vu cette modification passer dans mon etc-update, mais auparavant le 'nox11' n'était pas l'ami du DM si je me souviens bien ... du coup j'ai gardé mon ancien fichier de conf ..   :Embarassed: 

Bon ben je test et j'édite en conséquence ! Merci guilc !  :Smile: 

Pour ma culture, à moins de lire la ml gentoo-dev, j'aurais du le voir passer dans le einfo ?

edit : j'ai ajouté nox11 et modifié mon /etc/slim.conf en retirant le ck-launch-session et .... it just works !!

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *engil wrote:*   

> Pour ma culture, à moins de lire la ml gentoo-dev, j'aurais du le voir passer dans le einfo ?

 

Hmm, je pense pas non. Il y a parfois des gros trolls bien mousseux, mais il y aussi ces infos bien utiles qui restent relativement confidentielles  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, l'utilisateur "de base" ne doit pas être impacté, parce que l'utilisateur de base devrait reprendre la conf par défaut  :Wink: 

Si tu te mets à trafiquer bien dans les confs, c'est a mon avis utile de la lire. Il y a parfois des infos utiles sur le "gentoo way".

----------

## engil

Hum bon en meme temps, j'utilise Gentoo depuis assez longtemps, je connais le process, mais je deviens fénéant ...

Vu comme ça, c'est une sacrée progression, dans le sens "just works" .... ça fait plaisir que ce "bug" soit corrigé  :Very Happy: 

Dans l'absolu, c'est plutot positif pour les nouveaux, dans le sens ou par l'expérience que j'ai j'ai choisi de garder ma conf et j'ai une réponse quasi-immédiate sur le fofo, preuve que la communauté FR est au taquet (héhé...).

Je ne sais plus depuis combien de temps je suis sous Gentoo, mais assez pour le libpng nigthtmare, etc... mais dans tous les cas la communauté FR est très réactive, et c'est ça l'important !!

Dommage que la Banane soit moins présente sur le OTW, mais de mon point de vue, le manque vient de la page g.o ... 

Bon aller, le JackD c'est bien mais l'alcool c'est mal; Alors buena notte tutti, e bacioni !   :Laughing: 

& thx ssuominen, tu fait un boulot de malade de ce que j'en voit, alors long life !

Je crois que plus ça "just work(tm)" et mieux c'est pour les nouveaux arrivants, pour un peu que ça les encouragent, et plus ça participe au Linux Desktop  :Smile: 

Bon bref, selon le UTC, et la t°, ayez froid et codez bien  :Wink: 

----------

